# Mozzarella



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

So, I've been able to make my mozzarella come out the same several batches in a row. That's big progress for me - even though I think I'm doing everything the same, the cheese comes out different. That's the good news.

However, the mozzarella that I'm making now is more like pizza-type, regular store bought mozzarella. Not like fresh mozz balls. Anyone know why?

Here are some details:
I'm using raw goat milk
I'm using the 30-minute mozz recipe
I don't use the lipase powder that's optional in the recipe

When I used store-bought cow's milk I had differing results but never anything like pizza-type cheese. More like fresh mozzarella balls (that often didn't hold their shape very well!).

While I like this type of mozz for all kinds of things, I'd like to be able to make it taste like the fresh mozzarella. If I knew how to do both, that would be the best!

Any suggestions?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Elizabeth; Are you using goats' milk or cows'? If you are using goats' milk you wouldn't use 'lipase' because that is the cow enzyme, goats produce 'capilase' and you don't have to add it they usually produce it at a higher rate then cows do unless it is late lactation for the cow. Having said that, re the mozzarella, I have never made the 30 minute one so I don't know if that is doing something different to the final product but if I want Bocaccini (fresh mozzarella ) instead of the regular on I put the cheese in a light brine as soon as it is stretched. Hope this helps. Liz


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks - the latest attempts have been with goat's milk. I didn't realize lipase powder was to be used only with cow's milk. I just ordered some since so many recipes call for it! Oh well....

Anyway, in one of my earliest attempts at the fresh mozz balls, I forgot to add salt so I tried a light brine solution. My cheese disintegrated in the brine....still tasty but not what I was going for.

So many variables; so much to learn!

Thanks for the help. Tips, lessons, etc. always welcome!
Elizabeth


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

That shouldn't have happened, disintegration I mean. In the recipe that I use I don't add salt but brine my cheese in a heavy brine, that I use for my hard cheese, feta and bocaccini, I float in light brine. Maybe your 'light' brine didn't have enough salt? L


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Lipase adds flavor and is absolutely fine to use in goats milk if you like the flavor it adds. The stage of lactation in that your goat is in will make a difference in the acidity levels of the milk. This leads to the differences in your finished product.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I have made mozzarella with and with out the lipase and I prefer the mozz made with the lipase. The cheese will have a more pronounced flavor with the lipase, which I like. Otherwise, my mozz does not develop much flavor.

Any, and I repeat, any variations in your cheesemaking techniques, will produce a slightly different product.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I also enjoy the flavor of lipase in Italian cheeses made with goat milk. Mozzarella made without lipase doesnât have much flavor  

Citric acid mozzarella recipes are finicky and easily affected by the stage of lactation. You are technically cheating by using citric to quickly raise the acidity of the milk. It is a far different than the traditional rate of development found with thermophilic cultures and the capacity to test acidity before renneting. 

At any rate you generally need far less citric when using early lactation milk than you will late season in order to get the texture you desire. You can play around adjusting the amount of citric, usually less early lactation and more later but without testing it is always a guessing game 

Christy


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

This is definitely late lactation milk. It sounds like maybe I should try the lipase powder and see which I like best.

Does that mean late lactation milk won't produce fresh mozzarella balls?

Elizabeth


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Not at all...you'd need to play around with the amount of citric you are using ...Do you have a Ph meter? Without one it's very hard to get an idea of the acidity of your curd...if it's not proper it won't stretch well and you end up with a different end result.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks - I'll try with a bit less citric acid and see what happens. It actually stretches nicely (at least as far as I can tell, has a nice shine to it) it just ends up like store-bought pizza cheese!

I don't have a ph meter but I've been measuring pretty precisely (not my usual style of cooking!) so I'll try a bit less.

Thanks for the tip. I may have enough milk tomorrow to find out!
Elizabeth


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

OOoops, misread the last couple of posts. It sounds like I should be using a bit MORE citric acid instead of less. I'll give it a shot.

Some day I'll work up my nerve to make 'real' mozzarella. I'm happy with the cheater's version for now!

Thanks!
Elizabeth


----------



## lasvegas8910362 (Jan 22, 2009)

In Tennessee just outside Memphis there is a delivery van from a farm and their farm sold my Aunt fresh milk every day I had never seen this or tried it before in my life she made wonderful potatoes in cream sauce with it and it was used for cereal too . She used if for everything it is called something when you pay a farm owner a certain amount of money each week and they deliver a selection to your doorstep each week my dad did this between 1962 and 1973 when he was missing we went to the farms though they did not come to us and picked our own strawberries, tomatoes, citrus fruits and brought them home he loved dill pickles and pickled stuff too addicted to vinegarry tasting stuff :sing::rock:


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been having this same issue with my moz! I use the same recipe and our goats' milk too. Please share any successful remedies with me! THANKS!


----------

